# ECHO PERCH PARTY .................................NOT!



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks Fatbass for posting the photos we were feeling really guilty about not going/wimping out   It's going to be nasty getting off that place later in the day is all I'll say... :| :|


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

That did'nt look good. Glad you posted it up. Now I don't have to drive up to eat those hot dogs. :wink: :mrgreen:


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

It was a nice drive in the rain anyway. We went up past East Canyon when we left. The ice looked alot better but we didn't like the cities of people or the heavy rain so came on home and made a nice breakfast.

Good to see a few other crazies get out of bed and make it up there this morning.

And I was looking forward to the hotdogs.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Good grief, what a bust!

Sorry so many people wasted the gas. That's some scary looking ice. Hopefully some people decided to keep after it and hit the ice somewhere else.

Now I feel relieved that I couldn't go.

Thanks for posting the outcome of the UWN bash. So sad!


----------



## stevefan (Dec 24, 2008)

I came so close to going but with the warm weather chickened out. I went down to the provo river this morning for 30 minutes and had two bites, so feel good about hitting the river now but not the ice. Thanks for that report on the conditions.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Wow, sorry to hear guys. That's too bad. You probably made the right choice though, I wouldn't be daring enough to walk out on that ice. 

Maybe you guys should try and reschedule for a different place next month some time.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I hope it cools down enough to get that slush back to ice soon! Well, I did manage to get all the salt off my car by driving up there and back in the rain, it was nice to get a little fresh air. Better luck next time.


----------



## Tallone_ut (Jan 5, 2009)

I was considering the gathering too, but given the ice reports, rain, and temperature...I too believe I will wait for another day.

Have fun all who go, but most importantly BE SAFE!


----------



## fd757 (Oct 21, 2007)

Holy crap!!! Woke up early and let the father in-law drive. Get there and see not very good ice. Sucked!!! Went down and met some fellow members, and decided to head back to the truck. Father in-law decided to go to Lost Creek Res. Ice was ok, fishing was great, but the catching sucked. We fished for a good 4 hours and not even a bite. Horrible. It rained and rained and rained. I decided to put up my tent. Got nice and warm in there and dry as a bone. Loved it, then the sun came out and I tried every thing that I could think of for bait. Pimples, worms, wax, mealies, power bait etc... Nothing at all the rain came back and we decided to pack it up and call it a day. I have never been in that bad of rain but two or three times in my life. We were coming down the canyon and hit running water over the highway, was just like a river. Scary, can't wait to hear from others on their fishing endevors at Lost Creek. Please do tell, until next trip,........................................................


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I feel better about my decision to not go now thanks to lunkerhunter for posting that report and glad I checked my computer before making the drive. The fishing was slow at scofield as well but at least I got the family out and the new gear worked perfect. Should have tried the white tube jigs but forgot to look at the scofield report where people did catch fish. Hopefully next time I go up there we can take the wheelers on the ice for the first time and head over to the island and see how the action is over there. Sorry the party was a bust I will be eating bruats all week so much for my figure LOL!


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Drove up myself, but didn't get there until about 9:30. There were three trucks at the first 2 pull-offs and 6-8 folks on the ice. There was one truck just north of the campground and 3 folks on the ice. There was one truck at the campground gate unloading gear and 5 folks who walked all the way over to the west side to fish.

The next pull-off had 2 trucks and there were 2 tents set up on the ice. There was 1 truck at the south beach area and 2 folks out on the ice.

I was by myself and did not launch my snowmobile but would have if I'd had somebody with me. I grew up in Michigan and have a lot of experience with ice and what's safe and know this rain/warm weather has not degraded the ice enough in 2 days to make it unsafe once on it. It's the getting on that can be tricky. Oh well!

Now what am I going to do with this 4 pounds of duck salami I had all cut up and ready for ya'll to try?


----------



## hunterfisher (Sep 14, 2007)

Sorry to hear about that. This warm weather really sucks for all us ice junkies.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

dubob said:


> Drove up myself, but didn't get there until about 9:30. There were three trucks at the first 2 pull-offs and 6-8 folks on the ice. There was one truck just north of the campground and 3 folks on the ice. There was one truck at the campground gate unloading gear and 5 folks who walked all the way over to the west side to fish.
> 
> The next pull-off had 2 trucks and there were 2 tents set up on the ice. There was 1 truck at the south beach area and 2 folks out on the ice.
> 
> ...


PM me your add. and i will help ya eat it!!!  I'll trade ya for some jalapeno elk jerky! :wink:


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

Pray for cold and lets try again . -|\O-


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

dubob said:


> I was by myself and did not launch my snowmobile but would have if I'd had somebody with me. I grew up in Michigan and have a lot of experience with ice and what's safe and know this rain/warm weather has not degraded the ice enough in 2 days to make it unsafe once on it. It's the getting on that can be tricky. Oh well!
> 
> Now what am I going to do with this 4 pounds of duck salami I had all cut up and ready for ya'll to try?


Sorry you didn't find us Bob. I tried to wave to you as we passed your truck, I thought for sure you would circle back by.

Repeter, Holman927 and myself met up at the first turn off past the dam. We probably started fishing around 930 and quit around 1230. We still had a hot dog roast thanks to holman. Didn't catch a single thing but still had a good time (holman's uncle wanted to post a bunch of pic's of trophies and say they were from today :lol: )
[attachment=0:ibog60mq]echo4.JPG[/attachment:ibog60mq][attachment=1:ibog60mq]echo3.JPG[/attachment:ibog60mq][attachment=2:ibog60mq]echo2.JPG[/attachment:ibog60mq][attachment=3:ibog60mq]echo1.JPG[/attachment:ibog60mq]


----------



## holman927 (Sep 28, 2007)

It was awesome meeting you guys, Repeter, ScottRN and your family's. It was good to still make an event out of it somewhat. Even though the fish were not biting. 
We ran into some non forum members that participated in the weenie roast. Hopefully we will see them poke there heads in and check out the forum. 
I was bummed though. The main reason I went was for a cool UWN sticker  Maybe next time.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

holman927 said:


> It was awesome meeting you guys, Repeter, ScottRN and your family's. It was good to still make an event out of it somewhat. Even though the fish were not biting.
> We ran into some non forum members that participated in the weenie roast. Hopefully we will see them poke there heads in and check out the forum.
> I was bummed though. The main reason I went was for a cool UWN sticker  Maybe next time.


I had some UWF stickers with me this morning.
I also had some cool Maniac plastic jigs that James from Maniac gave me to hand out.

We will have to try it again next month, if the ice gets better by then.
I will keep the goodies for then.

I don't think that I'll keep the hot dogs though.
In fact a few of them made for a tasty lunch today.

Echo or Rockport are still a good location to try.

For you folks from farther South,
You should get a party set up for somewhere closer to you, for February.

All it takes is for someone to throw out a date and place.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> I don't think that I'll keep the hot dogs though.
> In fact a few of them made for a tasty lunch today.


Haha me too!! Lets definetly try to do something again.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

We headed up that way this morning... took a look at the ice, and decided to keep on going, ended up at the berry. Fishing was ok, but there were way too many people there for my liking, i guess thats when a sled comes in handy  . Hopefully it will get cold again and we can have a rescheduled bash!


----------



## holman927 (Sep 28, 2007)

I think when we do try it again we should go for rockport. I liked how last year everyone could park at one location and access the ice. Plus getting on the ice is so much easier. Which is great for people with young kids they want to bring. No rock climbing involved.
I just hope the weather can chang so things will freeze good and solid.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

holman927 said:


> I think when we do try it again we should go for rockport. I liked how last year everyone could park at one location and access the ice. Plus getting on the ice is so much easier. Which is great for people with young kids they want to bring. No rock climbing involved.
> I just hope the weather can chang so things will freeze good and solid.


+1 I second that idea!


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

holman927 said:


> I think when we do try it again we should go for rockport. I liked how last year everyone could park at one location and access the ice. Plus getting on the ice is so much easier. Which is great for people with young kids they want to bring. No rock climbing involved.
> I just hope the weather can chang so things will freeze good and solid.


Agreed. Now what date?

Thanks again for the good time those who stayed. The fishing wasn't great, but the ice wasn't bad at all really...just the hike down the cliff and back up that'll kill ya. My family all had fun, except my (pretending to be sick) 4 yr old, and I was able to introduce a couple noobs to the ice experience. Overall a pretty good trip. :mrgreen:


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Anyone know if the colder weather had made a change in the ice yet or not?


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

The ice is good at most reservoirs.
The edges are still soft and some places require some kind of access device like a plank or ladder to use to get out on the ice.

As water levels rise and fall in these reservoirs, the shore line ice breaks away and has to refreeze almost every day.

Be careful going out onto the ice, Once on the ice, you should be fine.
Be careful though, it could be very slick until it gets some snow cover.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

JAT83 said:


> Anyone know if the colder weather had made a change in the ice yet or not?


I fished Pineview tonight with GrandpaD's son and we took the quad out. 14" of solid ice, no slush, and solid edges. The cold snap fixed most of the problems but there is more warm weather coming. :|


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> The cold snap fixed most of the problems but there is more warm weather coming. :|


Yes, there is, but lets keep in mind that the warmer temperatures are forecasted for here in the valley. The temperatures up at most of the reservoirs will be anywhere from 5 to 15 degrees colder by and large and the night time temperatures will be WELL below freezing up there as well. You need to think in positive terms, not negative terms. :mrgreen:


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

dubob said:


> lunkerhunter2 said:
> 
> 
> > The cold snap fixed most of the problems but there is more warm weather coming. :|
> ...


That's true! I hope Echo or DC is frozen enough around the edges this saturday morning!


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

figured to add some of my pics from the PARTY!!! WOOOO!!! YEAH!!!!!


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

dubob said:


> lunkerhunter2 said:
> 
> 
> > The cold snap fixed most of the problems but there is more warm weather coming. :|
> ...


When it comes to fishing, i try and always think in positive terms. Sometimes i just know better though. I think this weekend will be ok but it will soon get crappy again i presume. If we get another High pressure like they say it may not be so bad.


----------

